# How to tie a Cravat ???



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

help - how do you do it ??? ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

James this should be on the Jokes forum right...


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

do you need advice on buying a flat cap and sewing on leaather elbow patches as well ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

doh ! - its to go with a morning suit


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I think you just tie it in a single knot - like the start of a bow tie (which I CAN do) - then either pin or tuck into waistcoat...

bet garyc knows...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Like a single knot, but as you slide the end over the top, don't place behind the horizontal... and then use a pin.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - cheers all - problem solved ;D ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I think your probs are just starting. 

Anyone remember the caracter from the Newman and Badiel program, 
I think he was called Jarvisy Warvasy
Silk smoking jacket and Cravat.

Your stepping on a slippy slope. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although, there is a trend of late to tie them as you would a do a tie (in a single overhand knot). In fact Last time I was a best man we did the very same thing.










Dunno if you can see from this piccie.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What a handsome couple ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I see you managed to get trousers to fit properly......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Length is suspect....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's always the trouble with rented stuff.

Too short or too long.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It's always the trouble with rented stuff.
> 
> Too short or too long.


I know. I know. I know.

Bit like hire cars. 

PS Mrs C just looked over my shoulder and commented how smart you looked.......take that as a compliment.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> PS Mrs C just looked over my shoulder and commented how smart you looked.......take that as a compliment.


gary and kell gonna throw their car keys in the middle?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> gary and kell gonna throw their car keys in the middle?


Excuse me.  There's no way that I am gonna have a rock on Kell or his pal. Plus Mrs C doesn't do facial hair.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well there's 2 ways to tie them... the right way and the gay way :



> Although, there is a trend of late to tie them as you would a do a tie (in a single overhand knot). Â In fact Last time I was a best man we did the very same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did the groom have a "blues brothers" fetish, or was the a bet for the silliest eyewear or something?


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I love the water spraying flower


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

He should've gone to specsavers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> He should've gone to specsavers


ROFLMAO

priceless, Carlos, priceless....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well you can take the piss as much as you like, but if the love between two men is wrong, then I don't wanna be right... :-*

And as for the facial hair thing all I can say is that my wife describes it as feeling like a thousand tongues.

I leave it to your imaginations to work out the logistics.

And a final, final note - I no longer have those Raybans as they smashed when I went skiing.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

If you really want to know how to tie a cravat... http://peers.org/costuming.html
Plus, if you're heading that way useful advice on cross-dressing too...


----------

